# Borderlands: RPG Meets Shooter



## Clark Kent (Nov 28, 2009)

*Borderlands: RPG Meets Shooter
By Cryozombie - 11-28-2009 12:13 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

The past few weeks I have been additcted to the New Post-Apocalypic RPS (Role Playing Shooter) Borderlands.

Set on the Desolate wasteland of a Planet called "Pandora", you play one of a 4 person team (You can play solo or with 3 other players) who are Hunting for "The Vault"... a mythic Crypt containing unimaginable wealth and a horde of Alien Technology.

The game is XP/Skills based, but combat and driving are handled real time with a first person shooter interface.  The Game itself randomly generates all the weapons, so there are literally millions of guns availible in the game, from Acid-ammo Machine Guns to flaming Shotguns, to pistols with bayonets on them to increase your melee ability.  And what Post-apocalyptic type game would be complete without Mad-Max style vehicular combat... 

Enough of my Babbling... check the trailer on youtube...

YouTube- Borderlands Comic Con 2009 Trailer [HD]
YouTube- Borderlands Comic Con 2009 Trailer [HD]​



Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

